# Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?



## dorschhai (17. März 2005)

Moin Moin!

Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen? Wie kommen die Fische da dran? Werden sie vorher abgestochen?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Maddin (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen? Wie kommen die Fische da dran? Werden sie vorher abgestochen?


Nein, die Fische werden doch an dem Galgen erhängt...Abstechen erübrigt sich also, genauso das Betäuben.  |rolleyes  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

War das eine ernst gemeinte Frage? ;+ 

Wenn ja: Die Fische werden natürlich ganz normal waidgerecht versorgt...sprich....betäubt durch einen Schlag aufs Genick und getötet durch den Herzstich. Dann werden sie an die einzelnen schließbaren Haken gehängt. Vorzugsweise durch den Unterkiefer. Das hat den Vorteil, dass du nicht wegen jedem Fisch an Land gehen musst sondern ihn direkt bei dir behalten kannst, und dass jeder bestaunen kann wieviel du schon gefangen hast 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Micky (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*







 <-- Dieses Prinzip scheidet also aus.

Hab mir die Frage auch schon des öfteren gestellt, allerdings aus reiner Neugier. Bei meinem Fangglück reicht meist schon das "Ein-Haken-System" Also wieder etwas dazugelernt ! DANKE !


----------



## René F (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*

Ach, Fischgalgen nennt man das!


----------



## sunny (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*

Hatte ich zu Anfang auch, benutze ich jetzt aber garnicht mehr.  

Nen Bekannter hat mir nen Metallring, 30 cm im Durchmesser, geschenkt, der zu öffnen und zu schließen ist. Super Sache das, Ring aufklinken, Fisch rauf, Ring zuklinken. Geht ratz fatz. #6 

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Adrian* (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*

am besten garnicht.....


----------



## goeddoek (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*

Moin !

Also ich bind die gefangenen Fische immer an einen Pfahl in der Nähe.

> letzte Zigarette, Augenbinde - ordentlich über Kimme und Korn gezielt und wech is er, der geschuppte Freund  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 


Nein im Ernst.Ich trag' die gefangenen (und vorher betäubten und abgestochenen) Fische immer in nem alten Beutel in meinem Rucksack.

Die Fische spazierentragen ist nicht mein Ding.

Beim Bellyboatangeln ist so'n Ring sicher praktisch.


Gruß an alle AB'ler


----------



## gerwinator (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*

moin,

also die fische die ich fang (und das sind weißgott nicht viele  ) trag ich an nem band  mit zum auto. gefangene leg ich auf nen stein oder in schatten. von tüten und in rucksack quetschen bin ich ganz ab, mir egal wenn jemand sagt der trägt seine fische ja nur zur schau, weil ich weiß dsa ich das nich mache, aber inne tüte quetschen kommt für mich nicht in frage. ich werd mir demnächst auchmal so nen metellring besorgen, weil mein finger immer am auto bluten, wenn ich ihn aus den kiemen ziehe  |kopfkrat


----------



## goeddoek (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*

Hallo Ab'ler !


Nicht, dass es zu Mißverständnissen kommt.Der Beutel den ich benutze ist ziemlich groß, aus dickem Leinen und kühlt bei warmen Temperaturen ganz prima, wenn man ihn anfeuchtet.Für den Transport zum Auto kommt das Ganze in ein geräumiges Extrafach meines Rucksacks, das herausnehm- und abwaschbar ist.

Meiner Meinung nach eine saubere Sache.Das muss aber nicht jeder so sehen


----------



## marioschreiber (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*

Ein Seil um die Schwanzwurzel, und dann ganz diskret zum Auto tragen !|supergri


----------



## marioschreiber (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*

Nee, im Ernst : Ich lege die Meerforelle am Ufer unter Seetang ab !
Für den Transpot zum Auto habe ich auch einen Metallring (Steliereisen)


----------



## Schweißsocke (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*

Für Meerforellen benutze ich auch einen Ring (Betonung auf EINEN - bis jetzt hat der bei mir immer ausgereicht, da ich selten mehrere Fische auf hintereinander fange und wenn ich mal das Glück habe, mehrere Mefos zu erwischen, diese wieder zurücksetze) - wenn ich aber abends im Küstendorschschwarm stehe, finde ich den Fischgalgen schon praktisch. Ich habe ihn dann immer am Mann. Gerade, wenn es dämmrig bis dunkel ist, kann man sich auch gut abmaulen, wenn man nach jedem Dorsch zum Ufer latschen muss und auf dem Weg glitschige Steine lauern.


----------



## sunny (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> mir egal wenn jemand sagt der trägt seine fische ja nur zur schau, weil ich weiß dsa ich das nich mache


 #6 

Mit zur Schau stellen hat mein Ring auch überhaupt nichts zu tun #d . 

Ich habe lediglich kein Bock, wenn ich mitten in der Ostsee stehe, bei jedem Fisch wieder an's Ufer zu waten und jedesmal Gefahr zu laufen, auszuditschen und ne Karlsberger Kur durchzuziehen |supergri . 

Außerdem habe ich bisher noch nie mehrere Mefos auf einmal gefangen. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin froh, wenn ich überhaupt mal *eine* erwische.

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Micky (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem habe ich bisher noch nie mehrere Mefos auf einmal gefangen. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin froh, wenn ich überhaupt mal *eine* erwische.



Wenigstens geht es nicht nur mir so... #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*

Ich hatte mal ziemlich peinliche 10 Haken. Irgendwann waren es nur noch 2 und jetzt sind sie alle weg. Macht nix. Ich glaube aber das ich seit dem viiiiiiiiiiiiiel besser fange. Naja. Wenn ich eine Forelle über 50 fange, dann ist das viel aber die kann man auch so tragen. *Alle* (die Vielen) Fische die ich danach fange sollten größer sein oder werden releast. Ist aber bisher noch nicht vorgekommen.
Das anschließende grösser sein meine ich.

@ Adrian: Ich finde dieses C&R Gelabere lächerlich. Wie kann man rechtfertigen, dass eine Kreatur an einem Haken und einer Schnur um ihr Leben kämpft, wenn man noch nicht mal ansatzweise die Absicht hat diese zu verwerten. Tieren Schmerz und Stress zu bereiten so zum persönlichen Vergnügen? Wie peinlich ist das. Man muss nicht jeden Fisch erschlagen aber wenn es nur darum geht das eigene Bedürfnis zu befriedigen, dann sollte man sich einen Angelsimulator anschaffen. Ich könnte nur ...  |smash: , wenn ich sowas höre. Das ist schlicht perfide Perversion.


----------



## Meerforelle (22. März 2005)

*AW: Wie benutze ich einen Fischgalgen?*

MOin MOin alle zusammen!#h

Ich habe mir finde ich auch was gutes ausgedacht ich habe immer ein Paar Kabelbinder dabei womit ich mein(e) Fische entweder am Kescher oder an meiner Weste befestige!
Meiner Meinungung nach auch ein simple aber gute Sache seine Fische zu befestigen.

Gruß an alle
von MEFO


----------

